# Reston, Herndon, Ashburn area riders?



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

If any of you guys want to get together and meet on the W&OD sometime, let's put a ride together. I have found some local riding groups that originate from some of the LBS', but they always seem to have rides scheduled when I'm working/unavailable. Therefore, I've never been able to join a group ride. Hope there is some interest, as I think it would be fun.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

Have you considered joining Potomac Pedalers? Many many group rides listed year round...


----------



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

I'll check it out. I hope they're in my area and available when I'm available. That was my problem with the LBS rides and the Reston Bike Club.


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

It might be a good idea to post what length of rides you like and what your average speed tends to be on that trail. My son and I match pretty well for distance (20 - 60 miles, occasional century), but he complains that I am too slow. That I am three times his age and carry and extra 40 lbs seems to leave little impression on him.


----------



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

Oh sure- Well, I'm thinking 20 miles or so (more if time permits) at about 17 -ish? But whatever, I'll speed up/slow down as needed.


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

I ride milepost 15 to 27 and return most days. ... Can ride most anytime.
.


----------



## Vanco (Aug 5, 2013)

Did you guys ever get a time/location started.

I live in the Ashburn area and just got in cycling. If you guys are doing short rides like that I will try and join when I can.


----------



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

Vanco said:


> Did you guys ever get a time/location started.
> 
> I live in the Ashburn area and just got in cycling. If you guys are doing short rides like that I will try and join when I can.


Hey- Another poster replied to me as well, stating he'd be into some rides at some point. I've just been so busy with work/travel, etc. Yes, let's see if we can get a group of us together. I was also thinking about trying out the Green Lizard Weds. 6:30 PM rides, when schedules permit.


----------



## talentous (Oct 17, 2005)

*Ashburn*



skhan007 said:


> Hey- Another poster replied to me as well, stating he'd be into some rides at some point. I've just been so busy with work/travel, etc. Yes, let's see if we can get a group of us together. I was also thinking about trying out the Green Lizard Weds. 6:30 PM rides, when schedules permit.


Hey Guys... I'm also in the Ashburn area. I've ridden with the Spokes Etc. crew on occasion back in 2011. Coming from Florida, it took sometime to get adjusted to the different elevations. 

I will be attending the Reston Century in a few weeks and getting in the miles where I can. The weekends work best for me.


----------



## moose82 (Jun 4, 2012)

Anybody want to meet up in The Plains, VA Sunday morning? I'm planning on getting 55 miles in with ~4000 or so feet of climbing. It's a really nice area to ride with some good, really challenging hills


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

moose82 said:


> Anybody want to meet up in The Plains, VA Sunday morning? I'm planning on getting 55 miles in with ~4000 or so feet of climbing. It's a really nice area to ride with some good, really challenging hills



Saaaayyyy...wait a minute...I know you! 

I'll try to get out that way one of these weekends..."Dubbers have to stick together". 

- P.S. - Know anyone looking for a 52cm Focus/SRAM Red? I'm looking to downsize.


----------



## moose82 (Jun 4, 2012)

colnagoG60 said:


> Saaaayyyy...wait a minute...I know you!
> 
> I'll try to get out that way one of these weekends..."Dubbers have to stick together".
> 
> - P.S. - Know anyone looking for a 52cm Focus/SRAM Red? I'm looking to downsize.


:thumbsup: Let me know. I try to get away from my house for at least one ride per weekend to mix it up.

My wife would kill me if I brought home another Focus (or really another bike in general)


----------



## XC Roadee (Apr 1, 2005)

Reston here, in for a ride sometime. <40 miles, C pace


----------

